# Zack Snyders DCU vor dem Ende: The Flash macht alles anders!



## Quinzel (3. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Zack Snyders DCU vor dem Ende: The Flash macht alles anders!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Zack Snyders DCU vor dem Ende: The Flash macht alles anders!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## steel2000 (3. Januar 2022)

Der blasseste Charakter in "Justice League" war für mich Flash.  Für mich als Zuschauer und eventuell auch für den Schauspieler selbst, da er in eine vollkommen neue Rolle schlüpfte. Wahrscheinlich wird es mit den beiden Neulingen (Supergirl und Batgirl) recht ähnlich sein.
Und wie Wonder Woman und Shazam zusammenspielen, muss sich auch erst herausstellen.  Alles in allem also eine Rechnung mit vielen Unbekannten.
Meiner Ansicht nach will DC zu schnell zu viel. Bei Marvel gab es erst die Einzelfilme mit klasse Charakteren / Schauspielern. Und dazu werden Nebencharaktere aufgebaut. Aber bei DC ist bislang nicht viel davon vorhanden...


----------



## Cobar (3. Januar 2022)

Ich bin kein Fan davon, dass Batman und Superman aus der Justice League rausgenommen werden sollen.
Mit Wonder Woman zusammen bilden die das Holy Trinity im DC Universum und sie hier so auseinander zu reißen, macht für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn.
Flash war leider in Justice League schon eine totale Lachnummer (gleiches gilt für mich bei Shazam in seinem Soloauftritt mit den aufgepumpten Luftmuskeln in seinem Anzug und der Humor war auch eher was für Kinder) und das nicht im positiven Sinn.
In den Comics ein hochintelligenter Mann verkam er hier zu einem Nebencharakter, der durch seine Naivität und Tollpatschigkeit herausstach. Schade um den beliebten Charakter, aber mir hat er da schon überhaupt nicht gefallen.
Mit dem DCU bin ich wohl inzwischen ebenso durch wie mit dem MCU, bei dem Endgame für mich einen schönen Schluss lieferte. So werde ich wohl auch Justice League als meinen persönlichen Abschluss ansehen.


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2022)

Völlig egal, was Flash alles anders macht: Wieso sollte DAS das Ende von "Snyders DCU" bedeuten? 
Man hat doch gerade bei DC gezeigt, wie man parallel zu anderen Filmen eine Figur komplett anders darstellen kann:
Siehe Joker in _Joker _vs Joker in _Suicide Squad/Snyder League_


----------



## rp12439 (3. Januar 2022)

Klingt irgendwie nach günstigeren Gagen. Die "teuersten" Rollen werden gestrichen. OMG Supergirl...


----------



## NForcer-SMC (7. Januar 2022)

Das ist das komplett DÜMMSTE was man hier macht.

Anstatt ZACK SNYDER seine Version von JL und Co. weiter zu führen, wird jedes mal alles und immer wieder umgekrempelt. WB baut hier echt nur Scheiße, ganz ehrlich.

Gerade mit JL 2 hätte man unter der Feder von Snyder ein sehr gut anknüpfenden Film schaffen können, aber nein, man baut wieder alles um. Kein Wunder das das wie ein Flickwerk ist. Ätzend sowas.

Und gerade die düstere Machart von Snyder paßt da perfekt. Erst vor kurzem seine Version von JL geguckt und die
war wunderbar (auch wenn das 4:3 Format nicht hätte sein müßen)


----------

